# Ski Banff....which resorts?



## sandkastle4966 (Jun 3, 2007)

We want to "ski banff" - whatever that means.....is it a reasonable drive from the town of banff to the lifts?  does anyone know if there a shuttle offered from "banff rocky mountain resort".  is there adequate parking at the gondola lift rather driving all the way in?  how is the road from town of banff to the lifts?  

where would you want to stay???  (and what are the best ski resorts there....)

thanks a bunch.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 3, 2007)

I would stay at Banff Rocky Mountain Resort.  It is in Banff and you can shuttle to the three closest hills by bus from there. SOmetimes my husband will catch the shuttle for  a small fee and then we drive up later. That way he gets first lifts while we sleep in a bit.  They also have a shuttle into town for free hourly so if most go skiing and one stays back they can still get into town.  I also enjoy their pools and restaureant and gym.

Joan


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 5, 2007)

*Best skiing*

Best close resorts are Sunshine and lake Louise.  SUnshine is about 15 minutes to the base of the gondola and then a 20 minute gondola but you can ski out and avoid the gondola.  Lake Louise is around 30 minutes.  IMHO Sunshine generally has the best snow and Louise has awesome terrian if you can ski black diamonds comfortably.  There is also Mount Norquay but it is considerably smaller.  Depending on how many resorts you want to try there are others around as well but other than an hour and a half trip to Kicking Horse if you can ski very steep terrain and they've gotten a good dump I'd easily fill my days at Sunshine and Lake Louise.  Besides unless you're in great shape you'll need time off of the hills to explore Banff, hike a canyon or go dogsledding etc.

Joan


----------



## djyamyam (Jun 5, 2007)

*Sunshine*

I agree with Joan that Sunshine Village is the way to go.  The only problem is that if it's flat light, Sunshine is a bit difficult.  Sunshine uses only natural snow and doesn't have a snow making machine (don't really need to because of their altitude).

If you're a really good skier and have your own avalanche beacon (can also rent them), then you'll want to do Delirum Dive when there's a bunch of snow!!  Even if you don't ski it, it's worth leaving your skiis and hoofing it up to the launching point to get an appreciation of the drop  

Lake Louise has a world cup race there every year so it is truly world class.  However, I find the backside typcially to be poorer snow with often icy runs.


----------



## SteveH (Jul 18, 2007)

I enjoyed Sunshine and Lake Louise but my favorite was Panorama.  For about $70 you can have a bus pick you up at your hotel or TS (it's quite early, 6:30 I think - includes lift ticket) and you're off to BC for the day. I enjoyed the long, inclines where you could really set a nice long, turning rythym.  Great for strong intermediate skiers.  
Steve


----------

